# Thick cut bacon or thin cut extra crispy?



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer thick cut bacon, about 3\16th's less than a quarter but more than 1\8th. 

I recently discovered smoked flat bacon at china mart :icon_smile_bbq: and for 2\3rds the price of regular package cut bacon so :thumbup1:. 

What do you prefer? I like thick bacon, crispy.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That gets my vote... pretty much what you said. I don't each much of it anymore but when I do, that's pretty much what I get - the thick and fry it crispy, nice and slow turning it a few times.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Thick cut.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

@Artmart - I was cooking it the morning of my post and discovered that if you waited for the cackling to die down a bit from it frying then flip you get it to be a nice dark golden color .


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't particular notice the color, however I prefer very flat and crispy (no fatty chewy wimpy parts which seem uncooked). I learned that using a lower heat, then turning 3 times (not once) yields a very reliable crispy consistency as long as you don't burn it. Whatever works to get that is fine with me.

My camping friends like when I fry up the bacon.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bacon = win


----------



## Wags (Feb 16, 2011)

Best way to cook bacon, is in the oven, not in a pan. Hard to do when camping, but, if at home, bake it don't fry it.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the thick cut also. I don't remember the name but we get it at BJ's for about 10 bucks for 3 lbs. We also get Taylor Ham there also. Taylor Ham and egg on a hard roll, mmmm. Getting hungry.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wags said:


> Best way to cook bacon, is in the oven, not in a pan. Hard to do when camping, but, if at home, bake it don't fry it.


Like on a cookie cooling rack? Or on a cookie sheet?


----------



## Wags (Feb 16, 2011)

Cookie sheet


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

haha, thats the same as frying it xD


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Won't the grease make a mess of the oven if using a cookie sheet?

AGHHH... I'll just stick with a griddle flipping it over a few times with some tongs. Works out great and turns out great and all this is already in my camping equipment.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ I think I misread his post ArtMart. If I understand correctly now that I reread it, you put a cookie sheet ontop of a regular cookie pan that way all the grease drips to a place that is easily cleanable


----------



## Wags (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry smokey, you cook them slow and low, much less shrinkage, and no, no mess in the oven. All good restaurants cook bacon this way. I would compare it to frying chicken or baking chicken, huge difference.


----------



## Wags (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is one link to how to cook bacon in the oven. 
Oven Fried Bacon On Simple Daily Recipes


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wags said:


> Sorry smokey, you cook them slow and low, much less shrinkage, and no, no mess in the oven. All good restaurants cook bacon this way. I would compare it to frying chicken or baking chicken, huge difference.


At the restaurant where I worked when I was 14 they used to throw it all on a giant flat topped grill and fry it.:shrug: granted their bacon SUCKED, but it was fast and easy, there are very few places that I have eaten at that had good bacon.

I do like the idea of having all the grease drip off, tomorrow I'll give it a go. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I use a grill that has a built in groove at the edges and this keeps the grease away and collected at one end of the surface.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaaaahhhh.... Bacon, the candy of meat


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

I prefer the thick cut -- but, not too thick. Even if it's thin, I like it cooked so it's just a little bit chewy. My wife wants it crispy.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bacon FTW!

Whoo hoo!

Big fan of thick cut, NOT crispy bacon. I despise crispy bacon. But I liked it cooked. It's touchy.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer thin crispy bacon. when you chew it, it's like little flavor crystals that disolve in your mouth. Not that thick isn't good too! But you have to chew it more, and doesn't it seen like most of the flavor is in the first few chews, and from there it's just a processing effort to get it ready to swallow?

As for baking, yes you can get good bacon from baking, and usually with less shrinkage, but what about the pleasure of anticipation you get as you stand there watching and turning, and gauging when it's done? 

My vote is for frying every time. Consider this: like wine decanting, or preparing to smoke a good cigar, or warming a glass of brandy, sometimes the process provides as much pleasure as the end result.


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## Acableguy06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thick and crispy!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd go for the thin and crispy. Baste it with some maple syrup and serve with ice cream. Sounds weird, but when my nephew coerced my to try it, it actually tasted pretty good.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer to go with the Grown ups method of frying my bacon on the Bug zapper.:rotflmao1::smack-head:


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 22, 2011)

thin, thick...just burned! yum!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

mmmm I agree bacon anyway is good


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

When frying bacon, to speed up the cooking a little and make it flatter (and crispier) wrap a brick in tinfoil and lay it on the bacon while frying it. The extra pressure makes it cook faster, and keeps more of the bacon in contact with the pan so the fatty part gets crispy. Turn it often. 
You can bring a brick from home. or find a decent sized flat rock around the camp somewhere, just clean it and wrap it in foil.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone's about to get banned for life.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

lol who's gettin banned?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> lol who's gettin banned?


I forget now.. Looks like they already got banned and their message was erased... Some spammer.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

ohh okay. 

.,.,.,


----------

